# In which countries can I work legally without a visa?



## JorgeChemE (Oct 7, 2018)

I come from Spain, In which countries can I work legally without a visa/work permit? Spain is a country of Europe and a member of European Union, I remember to have read somewhere else that a citizen from a country in European Union can live and work in some countries without a visa and work permit. I am currently working in an international company with a huge presence in almost every european country, my contract ends in February 2019 but I can apply to internal positions so I would need to know in which country I would not require work permits/visa to work there, is there any useful place where I can find this?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As an EU citizen, you can legally live and work in other EU countries. This is the EU's information on working abroad within the EU:
https://europa.eu/european-union/life/work-pensions_en

However, if you're applying for positions through your current employer, it's usually the employer who handles any visa/work permit issues for you (for the most part) wherever you would wind up. It's often much easier (for everyone concerned) to transfer to another country with the same employer than to find a job in another country and then deal with the visa and work permit issues.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

